# Artificials in the surf



## snakeeater (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm planning a weeklong trip to Orange Beach in early Sep and should be able to surf fish every morning weather permitting...I've primarily fished with fishbites in the past and have done very well on whiting, pomps, etc, but I'm anxious to try casting a few lures this time out to target some specks maybe. Any suggestions as to what might be best...I'm thinking chrome spoons, Gotchas, or jigs tipped with fishbites may work well...any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I haven't surf fished in a long time but when I did I used pieces of shrimp and mole crabs if I could find them. On the pier I saw some guys using Gotcha lures and they were tearing up the Spanish mackerels when they were running strong. I think that if I were going to surf fish and try some lures that I wold experiment with something shiny that look like bait fish. Maybe one of the smaller Mirrorlures. I have a friend who swears by spoons but I haven't done so well maybe because I didn't know how to make them work for me. Have fun and experiment.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice time of year! Good fishing too. Lots of old threads on fishing the area... just try a little searching. 
Depending on water clarity, surf, etc... I'd go with something like a MirroLure MirroDine, UnFair Lures Rip/ Slash, or Tsunami or DOA paddletail soft plastic- maybe a gotcha- hit the beach just before daybreak- and work along the troughs. You'll likely get ladyfish and bluefish.... maybe Spanish Mackerel, redfish, or specs- or possibly a pompano. The soft plastics worked slow could get a flounder.
Some of the guys with surf fishing experience will probably chime in here too. 
But.... my best advice would probably be to check with Chris V over at Sams Stop N Shop when you arrive and he will fill you in on what bite is hot at the time and what to use!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

If you want to target specks in the surf in September try a silver spoon to imitate what they are feeding on: 3" LYs (a saltwater shadlike fish named Scaled sardine).
3/4 and 1 ounce Mr Champ and Kastmaster are good immitations you can cast a country mile even into the wind.
The same size in Sidewinder has always produced for me as well. (see pic)...

I like a 7 foot medium action rod with a 3000 series reel (holds about 200 yards of 8# mono) with the lure tied straight onto the line unless 'toothy' fish are around.
Cast along the troughs (dark areas) between sandbars just off the beach.
You may have to experiment with the retrieve, but the trick is usually to impart just enough flash and wobble with speed to get reaction strikes from fish lying a few feet under the surface.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

You've got bass tackle? If so, you can't beat a good old suspending jerk bait. It falls into the category others had mentioned above. Walk the shore and cover some ground. Look for odd areas & troughs. Just because its only 2' of water, work it. 

Look up some of Chris V's posts (echo...). He has done excellent write ups and shared his knowledge.


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

snakeeater said:


> I'm planning a weeklong trip to Orange Beach in early Sep and should be able to surf fish every morning weather permitting...I've primarily fished with fishbites in the past and have done very well on whiting, pomps, etc, but I'm anxious to try casting a few lures this time out to target some specks maybe. Any suggestions as to what might be best...I'm thinking chrome spoons, Gotchas, or jigs tipped with fishbites may work well...any advice will be much appreciated.


I caught a nice-sized whiting (16 inches or so) on a crappie jig (1/8 oz chartreuse body, white tail) on an ultralight spinning rod in the surf.


----------

